# Nokian Tire Question



## hotweiss (Dec 5, 2005)

I just got a set of Nokian tires, but the grooves in the tread only go half way down? Is the tire used up after half the tread to the end of the grooves is gone?


_Modified by hotweiss at 9:13 PM 9-19-2008_


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Nokian Tire Question (hotweiss)*

threads? post a picture of so called threads?


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Nokian Tire Question (hotweiss)*

which Nokians ... kinda like saying I got a set of goodyear tires ...


----------



## hotweiss (Dec 5, 2005)

Nokian R's:










_Modified by hotweiss at 6:35 PM 9-19-2008_


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

My guess is that they'll take you down to 4mm - at that point any snow tire is pretty much no better than an all season in the snow.


----------



## hotweiss (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (f1forkvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f1forkvr6* »_My guess is that they'll take you down to 4mm - at that point any snow tire is pretty much no better than an all season in the snow.

Well, what about the ice performance? The grooves are supposed to suck water from the ice...








I'm just as concerned about ice performance as I am about snow performance...


_Modified by hotweiss at 11:13 PM 9-19-2008_


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (hotweiss)*

all NOKIAN tyres have the DSI: Driving Safety Indicator. DSI system usues number blocks displayed in center of tread area, indicating the safety level and remaining tread depth in mm. every tyres limiting factor for wet, slush and snow traction is tread depth!!! NOKIAN's research has found that majority of winter accidents are caused by a tyre w/ insuffiecent tread. any tyre that has 4mm or 5/32nds left of tread is insuffiecent in my opinion. it might not be worn out yet but it will be unsafe for winter driving.


----------



## hotweiss (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (teutoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teutoned* »_all NOKIAN tyres have the DSI: Driving Safety Indicator. DSI system usues number blocks displayed in center of tread area, indicating the safety level and remaining tread depth in mm. every tyres limiting factor for wet, slush and snow traction is tread depth!!! NOKIAN's research has found that majority of winter accidents are caused by a tyre w/ insuffiecent tread. any tyre that has 4mm or 5/32nds left of tread is insuffiecent in my opinion. it might not be worn out yet but it will be unsafe for winter driving.

Will these last me at least 60,000 kilometers?


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (hotweiss)*

honey, do i look fat in these jeans?







there are too many variables to estimate what type of mileage you'll get from a dedicated winter tyre. with that said, expect to see at least 2 good winter seasons maybe 3. great thing about NOKIAN HAKKA Rs is their ultra low rolling resistance. you'll get better gas mileage, reduce exhaust emissions. the tyre has high percentage of natural rubber giving it increased tear resistance and consistant mileage tire to tire, batch to batch.


----------



## Josh775 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (hotweiss)*

Here is the press release from Nokian on those tires:
Quote » 
THE NEW, STUDLESS ALTERNATIVE FOR NORDIC WINTER DRIVING: NOKIAN HAKKAPELIITTA R
Efficient yet safe rolling on ice, snow or wet surfaces
The new Nordic studless winter tyre Nokian Hakkapeliitta R takes on the challenges of winter driving with a firm grip. Stable and precise, it rolls lightly and saves fuel. The new tyre’s wet grip properties showcase a long leap in development. In terms of grip in extreme conditions, the new tyre is even better than its predecessor, the widely praised test topper Nokian Hakkapeliitta RSi. The new studless alternative is a genuine member of the Hakkapeliitta family, designed to function in all winter conditions and extreme weather.

High grip – low emissions
The sidewall of the Nokian Hakkapeliitta R is labelled with the promising words ultra low rolling resistance. This means that the friction tyre rolls very efficiently without wasting energy. From the driver’s perspective, this translates into economic and environmentally friendly driving with up to half a litre lower fuel consumption per hundred kilometres. Consequently, traffic-related harmful emissions are reduced. 
The low rolling resistance of the Nokian Hakkapeliitta R has not been achieved by compromising on grip properties. Notwithstanding the excellent rolling properties, the tyre surpasses its predecessor’s braking ability on icy, snowy and, especially, wet surfaces.
The grip holds in freezing temperatures and rain
Consumers expect good winter tyres to hold their grip, even in demanding conditions. Grip in extreme conditions and reliable behaviour in any weather and on any surface were key focus areas in the development of the Nokian Hakkapeliitta R.
The climate change is making winters more and more unpredictable. Extreme phenomena are becoming more common and sudden changes in weather and temperature are frequent. Freezing, drizzling rain and temperatures bouncing up and down around zero degrees celcius make roads very slippery. The Nokian Hakkapeliitta R is a friction tyre that masters the whole range of winter weathers, from relatively warm and rainy to freezing frost.
The improved grip properties are the result of a new, Nordic winter compound. The new-generation tread rubber compound features a number of new technical elements. The combination of silica and canola oil enhances wet and ice grip and improves tear resistance.
New dimension in wet grip: siping that pumps water away
Nokian Tyres’ studless winter tyres have received excellent ratings for ice and snow grip in car magazines’ comparison tests for years. When developing the Nokian Hakkapeliitta R, wet grip was chosen as a key focus area, and significant improvement was achieved.
The patented pump siping enhances wet and ice grip. The tread blocks of the tyre shoulder have pocket-like sipes that remove – pump – water from the road surface and ensure firm contact.
The directional tread pattern is covered by a dense net of sipes, which further enhances the grip abilities. Efficient braking grip is achieved thanks to the brake boosters that proved to be effective in the previous studless Hakkapeliitta model, for which they were developed. The same technical solution has been implemented in the new tyre.
Predictability and safety, even in sudden situations
Nordic friction tyres have sometimes been criticised for poor driving properties; they have been called imprecise and numb. The Nokian Hakkapeliitta R wants to change these opinions.
“We have developed a studless tyre for Nordic winter driving with predictable and logical steering on snow, ice and sludge alike. The tyre must function precisely and predictably when changing lanes, passing cars and taking curves,” says Product Development Manager Teppo Huovila.
Good driving response from the surface is one of the properties of a reliable and safe winter tyre. The Nokian Hakkapeliitta R offers a precise steering response that helps the driver detect changes in the friction level. The grip range is wide, which helps the driver react to grip changes in time.
The structural and tread pattern solutions of the Nokian Hakkapeliitta R guarantee excellent dodging and steering properties and good driving stability. Designed especially for friction tyres, the multi-layer surface structure and tread compound take driving stability to a unique level: the tyre remains stable regardless of the varying winter conditions. The tread block geometry improves steering, even on grooved roads.
This new tyre belongs to the speed category R (170 km/h), which is higher than in most competing products.
The widest size range on the market next autumn
One novelty in the Nokian Hakkapeliitta R is the ultra low rolling resistance lable on the sidewall. The Driving Safety Indicator and placement memory developed by Nokian Tyres are standard features that facilitate tyre maintenance.
The Driving Safety Indicator (DSI) indicates the number of millimetres left on the tread. The placement memory is for marking the tyre mounting location under the car, which is helpful when changing tyres for the winter season. 
The Nokian Hakkapeliitta R is manufactured using non-toxic chemicals and harmless, purified oils.
Nokian Tyres offers the widest range of winter tyre sizes on the market: 44 sizes ranging from 14” to 20”. The Nokian Hakkapeliitta R will be available in tyre outlets in the autumn of 2008. The key market areas for the tyre are the Nordic countries and Russia.


----------



## hotweiss (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (Josh775)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Josh775* »_Here is the press release from Nokian on those tires:
Quote » 
THE NEW, STUDLESS ALTERNATIVE FOR NORDIC WINTER DRIVING: NOKIAN HAKKAPELIITTA R
Efficient yet safe rolling on ice, snow or wet surfaces
The new Nordic studless winter tyre Nokian Hakkapeliitta R takes on the challenges of winter driving with a firm grip. Stable and precise, it rolls lightly and saves fuel. The new tyre’s wet grip properties showcase a long leap in development. In terms of grip in extreme conditions, the new tyre is even better than its predecessor, the widely praised test topper Nokian Hakkapeliitta RSi. The new studless alternative is a genuine member of the Hakkapeliitta family, designed to function in all winter conditions and extreme weather.

High grip – low emissions
The sidewall of the Nokian Hakkapeliitta R is labelled with the promising words ultra low rolling resistance. This means that the friction tyre rolls very efficiently without wasting energy. From the driver’s perspective, this translates into economic and environmentally friendly driving with up to half a litre lower fuel consumption per hundred kilometres. Consequently, traffic-related harmful emissions are reduced. 
The low rolling resistance of the Nokian Hakkapeliitta R has not been achieved by compromising on grip properties. Notwithstanding the excellent rolling properties, the tyre surpasses its predecessor’s braking ability on icy, snowy and, especially, wet surfaces.
The grip holds in freezing temperatures and rain
Consumers expect good winter tyres to hold their grip, even in demanding conditions. Grip in extreme conditions and reliable behaviour in any weather and on any surface were key focus areas in the development of the Nokian Hakkapeliitta R.
The climate change is making winters more and more unpredictable. Extreme phenomena are becoming more common and sudden changes in weather and temperature are frequent. Freezing, drizzling rain and temperatures bouncing up and down around zero degrees celcius make roads very slippery. The Nokian Hakkapeliitta R is a friction tyre that masters the whole range of winter weathers, from relatively warm and rainy to freezing frost.
The improved grip properties are the result of a new, Nordic winter compound. The new-generation tread rubber compound features a number of new technical elements. The combination of silica and canola oil enhances wet and ice grip and improves tear resistance.
New dimension in wet grip: siping that pumps water away
Nokian Tyres’ studless winter tyres have received excellent ratings for ice and snow grip in car magazines’ comparison tests for years. When developing the Nokian Hakkapeliitta R, wet grip was chosen as a key focus area, and significant improvement was achieved.
The patented pump siping enhances wet and ice grip. The tread blocks of the tyre shoulder have pocket-like sipes that remove – pump – water from the road surface and ensure firm contact.
The directional tread pattern is covered by a dense net of sipes, which further enhances the grip abilities. Efficient braking grip is achieved thanks to the brake boosters that proved to be effective in the previous studless Hakkapeliitta model, for which they were developed. The same technical solution has been implemented in the new tyre.
Predictability and safety, even in sudden situations
Nordic friction tyres have sometimes been criticised for poor driving properties; they have been called imprecise and numb. The Nokian Hakkapeliitta R wants to change these opinions.
“We have developed a studless tyre for Nordic winter driving with predictable and logical steering on snow, ice and sludge alike. The tyre must function precisely and predictably when changing lanes, passing cars and taking curves,” says Product Development Manager Teppo Huovila.
Good driving response from the surface is one of the properties of a reliable and safe winter tyre. The Nokian Hakkapeliitta R offers a precise steering response that helps the driver detect changes in the friction level. The grip range is wide, which helps the driver react to grip changes in time.
The structural and tread pattern solutions of the Nokian Hakkapeliitta R guarantee excellent dodging and steering properties and good driving stability. Designed especially for friction tyres, the multi-layer surface structure and tread compound take driving stability to a unique level: the tyre remains stable regardless of the varying winter conditions. The tread block geometry improves steering, even on grooved roads.
This new tyre belongs to the speed category R (170 km/h), which is higher than in most competing products.
The widest size range on the market next autumn
One novelty in the Nokian Hakkapeliitta R is the ultra low rolling resistance lable on the sidewall. The Driving Safety Indicator and placement memory developed by Nokian Tyres are standard features that facilitate tyre maintenance.
The Driving Safety Indicator (DSI) indicates the number of millimetres left on the tread. The placement memory is for marking the tyre mounting location under the car, which is helpful when changing tyres for the winter season. 
The Nokian Hakkapeliitta R is manufactured using non-toxic chemicals and harmless, purified oils.
Nokian Tyres offers the widest range of winter tyre sizes on the market: 44 sizes ranging from 14” to 20”. The Nokian Hakkapeliitta R will be available in tyre outlets in the autumn of 2008. The key market areas for the tyre are the Nordic countries and Russia.



Well the DSI is well below where the grooves end, but if they function until the DSI that's great.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: (hotweiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotweiss* »_
Well the DSI is well below where the grooves end, but if they function until the DSI that's great.

How do you know? I've been running Nokians for years and have not been able to see the bottom of the "4" mark in the DSI. My guess is the sipes your initial post is about will last that long.


----------



## hotweiss (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (f1forkvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f1forkvr6* »_
How do you know? I've been running Nokians for years and have not been able to see the bottom of the "4" mark in the DSI. My guess is the sipes your initial post is about will last that long.

On the R's the DSI is very easy to see...


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: (hotweiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotweiss* »_
On the R's the DSI is very easy to see...

Easy to see on all of them, however how do you know where the bottom of the "4" is in relation to the sipes? Just questioning your previous post stating the DSI is "well below where the "grooves end", and how you were able to determine this. Doesn't really matter ....


----------



## hotweiss (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (f1forkvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f1forkvr6* »_
Easy to see on all of them, however how do you know where the bottom of the "4" is in relation to the sipes? Just questioning your previous post stating the DSI is "well below where the "grooves end", and how you were able to determine this. Doesn't really matter ....

What 4, lol?


----------



## hotweiss (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (hotweiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotweiss* »_
What 4, lol?

OK, I found the 8,6,4 tread marker... I have never seen that on a tire.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: (hotweiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotweiss* »_
OK, I found the 8,6,4 tread marker... I have never seen that on a tire.

So what "DSI" indicator were you looking at that was "easy to see"


----------



## hotweiss (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (f1forkvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f1forkvr6* »_
So what "DSI" indicator were you looking at that was "easy to see"









I was looking at the rubber bump in between the treads...


----------

